# Extreme fishing-Robson Green



## glenn (6 Apr 2009)

just finished watching this weeks program and in next weeks it showed him catching a massave (35lb+) red tailed catfish!

juat show how big these fish rely get and made me wonder why they are still in the aquarium trade when they get so big and un-keepable. 
allthough i was reading in pfk about a guy who kept one in a 'made to order' tank that was huge with bullet proof glass and when his died i think it was around 15lb if i remember right


----------



## samc (6 Apr 2009)

i just finnished watching too some of the fish are huge


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

Ah cool.  I've never figured out when it was on in the week, I usually catch it when it's repeated at the weekend


----------



## glenn (6 Apr 2009)

its on monday night (suprisingly   ) i rely like it but find him abit 'ott' just sometimes  .

it is good fishing though i wish i could fish in places like he does and not where i fish for a change.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

I wish I could fish!  I haven't fished for years, not since I was a kid.  Would love to get back into it


----------



## glenn (6 Apr 2009)

you should, i fish every weekend and im a 'kid' as such, fishing has gave me a greater understanding of fish overall.


----------



## gratts (6 Apr 2009)

The entire series is here if anyone is interested in catching up:
http://demand.five.tv/Series.aspx?serie ... obsonGreen

I've only watched a couple. Pretty interesting. I agree on the monster fish -  there are lots which are highly unsuitable for home aquariums IMO, even if they are large tanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I wish I could fish!  I haven't fished for years, not since I was a kid.  Would love to get back into it


Fishin rocks, I'm not a big player like John "the shark" Starkey or Saintly but I can hold my own, staring at a float is second only to staring at a good planted tank.


----------



## glenn (7 Apr 2009)

i never knew John Starkey and Saintly fished, i have kept my fishing quiet since i joined the forum as i though the two hobbies would clash and cause uproar on a forum such as this


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Apr 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> i never knew John Starkey and Saintly fished, i have kept my fishing quiet since i joined the forum as i though the two hobbies would clash and cause uproar on a forum such as this


Not in my world, it's a grey area i suppose.

John is supposed to be the business, i've never seen so much tackle  and apparently Saintly could give him a good run for his money. I say a UKaps Match Day, in the midlands and i've got John and Saintly on my team!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2009)

Count me in for the beginners category 

I posted on a previous thread last year, but I need to dig out all of mine and my brothers fishing gear from my parents loft.  I seem to remember us both having 10ft graphite rods at some point. (ooerr )


----------



## glenn (7 Apr 2009)

fishing match day sounds good cant wait!


----------



## passerby* (10 Apr 2009)

fishing contains the same make up as fish keeping...science/Art/Technology and nature

to cast is an art
fishing tackle, rods, reels, bite alarms is technology
Science - many good anglers study the water, study the seasons ,study the weather and learn as much information as possible about the carps movements in different situations..
man.. i love fishing...

cheers, Alex 
ps..(robson green is an idiot watch matt hayes/john wilson and my fav "passion for angling"..lol


----------



## glenn (10 Apr 2009)

passerby* said:
			
		

> ps..(robson green is an idiot watch matt hayes/john wilson and my fav "passion for angling"..lol



i agree rebson is a bit ott...and i do watch mat hays but i cant stand john wilson...he bursts out laughing at every thing he sees and does. yeah passion for angling is amazing...filming is so good and chris yates & bob james are legend's.


----------



## Ross (11 Apr 2009)

Its a good program good to watch and quite funny.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2009)

Did anyone see the monster of a freshwater ray he taught last night?  It was HUGE!  Never even heard of a freshwater ray let alone see one on a program!  It must have been around this size...





Sam


----------



## glenn (14 Apr 2009)

lol WOW! 
yeah the big fresh water rays are very rare and still a bit of a mystery :?:


----------



## aaronnorth (3 May 2009)

eah that Stingray was cool. Here it is




I think it is a lot bigger than the one you posted Sam!!
The top 10 catches was pretty cool too


----------

